# Who stole the doggy Owner's manual?



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

We have had Kaylee for a approximately 6 months now. We got her at 8 weeks and she was, well...a handful. She is so much better now and we love her to bits. 

She has one behaviour that has me stumped. She loves, loves, loves my husband most of all. Of course she does, he lets her get away with anything she wants! Kaylee has access to the entire main floor of our house. However, all winter we have been forced to put our winter boots in another area of the house, because if we leave them by the front door, which is most convenient for us, she grabs them and tears them to shreds in no time! So here we are, a family of five, plus anyone who visits, carrying our wet winter boots to where Kaylee cannot reach them. (Go figure, we have one of the worst winters in all recorded history!We live near Toronto, Canada) This was making me so crazy (Salt stains on Hardwood floor!!!) that I decided to go full force on training her to "leave" the boots. After a few days of intensive work, she was perfect. The kids were amazed! Just one thing: When hubby comes home, she does a beeline for the boots! She knows it is wrong, because if I walk into the room, she drops the boot and starts staring intently at an imaginary spot on the wall! 

Basically I can train her to behave the way I want her to behave, the kids reinforce it and it all goes out the window when "daddy" comes home. I gave the boot situation as an example, but there are so many other situations that I could add. So my question is: how to you curb unwanted behaviour when your dog's favourite person is inconsistent in the training? Any suggestions? (Sadly, I think it is easier to train the dog than try to retrain the human, in this case).


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 19, 2015)

weez
My dear wife had years of experience training me before we got Kate. Like many people here will tell you, retraining is often needed because a learned behavior does not automatically transition to new circumstances. Whenever she teaches Kate a new behavior she makes me come along. While training she keeps puppy treats in one hand and a beer in the other. Positive reinforcement works well with both of us. I hope this suggestion helps.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We have no control on who our dogs pick as their favorite.
A few years ago I called my dog Cash a traitor for picking my husband over me.
I think you will enjoy this post from this year titled I Call Him Mine. 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,32082.0.html


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

You need to get your husband to train the "leave it" with the boots. Dogs know who lets them get away with chewing, jumping, walking all over the place on lead, etc and who corrects the behavior. It is wonderful that your girl is respecting you and your kids. As you found, consistency, is key but everyone needs to take part.

I have the same issue with my father when we visit. Our boy loves him to pieces, but considers him a playmate, and all rules go out the window with him. He jumps on him (he will not jump on us, or any other strangers), when they play in the backyard our boy will "hip check him" as he would do to other dogs, etc. I've shown my Dad on numerous occasion what he needs t do, but he does not follow through. It is a lost cause because my dog knows he can get away with it, and this will happen until my father corrects it. 

Have a chat with the husband and tell him he is going to be doing a lot of shoe shopping with you if he doesn't work with you and your pup - that might help adjust his behavior  (I don't know any husbands that like shoe shopping!)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ultra Bitter Apple Anti Chew Spray: Patented Chewing Deterrent 16 OZ -Effective Training Aid For Puppies-Dogs-Cats And Other Pets-Features Tea Tree Oil To Reduce Irritation And Promote Healing From Hot Spots. *It Just Plain Tastes Nasty.*
by Bubba's Rowdy Friends Pet Supply Company


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I gave up on any husband training a long time ago. We knew what kind of men they were when we married them. Mine did the same thing with Cash. I would train not to jump on people. He would pat his chest for Cash to leap in his arms the minute he walked through the door. I would be teaching give, and he would play tug a war with him. I could keep going but you get the idea. I quit getting on to him for most of these things. I get to spend all day with the dogs, and he only gets a small amount of time with them in the evening. Who am I to say their short time together shouldn't be having fun. 
Yes consistency is the key to dog training, but laughing at your spouse and dog cutting up like little kids isn't bad either.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My daughter and I are good at making Dharma do as we ask....... My husband on the other hand gives the wrong commands, let her sleep in our bed(now we sleep separated by her) and just completely spoils her rotten. When he takes her for a walk(oh wait, does he?) there is no control. I gave up on winning that. I am the dog trainer and the enforcer. But when it comes to the OT- FORGET IT!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

wee - just like the child that never grows up & leaves home - this is a V - the V goes where the fun is !!!!! how do you correct this ? I have no clue - but try - putting the pup & hubby in situations that they have fun & have no clue U are in charge - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wherever I go, for a pee, a shower, out to mow the lawn etc, my shadow (aka Ruby) follows, and now wherever Ruby goes, mini shadow (aka Elvis) goes..one exception, when Mrs Doug drapes herself in her big fleecey blanket I get deserted,,,,,"fleecey blanket or daddy? ..fleecey blanket or daddy?",,,,,,,,fleecey blanket wins every time


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

harrigab said:


> fleecey blanket wins every time


If you can't beat them, join them!


----------

